# Happy birthday Jana!



## Idioteque

Purtroppo non so come dirlo in ceco...  quindi mi limiterò a dirtelo in italiano... 

*TANTI AUGURI!!!*

Spero un giorno di parlare tante lingue perfettamente come te, ma so di non avere alcuna speranza... 

Ancora auguri e buona giornata!


----------



## Elisa68

Buon compleanno Jana!


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## Manuel_M

Cento di questi giorni, Jana!!


----------



## cherine

*كل سنة وانتِ طيبة يا ينا الجميلة*​ 
*أتمنى أن تكونى بخير حال*
* وأن تقضى يومًا مليئًا بالبهجة والسعادة  *​


----------



## timpeac

Have a lovely day Jano!


----------



## lsp

Have a grand birthday, Jana


----------



## alahay

yen3ad 3leiki w 3a'bel meet seni bel so77a wel hana ya yana


----------



## combustion

Tanti Auguri a te!
Tanti Auguri a te!
Tanti Augu-uri Jana!
Tanti Auguri a te!
(va be'... cantare da qua non potevo!!)
comb...


----------



## moodywop

Carissima Jana
 
Tanti, tanti auguri di Buon Compleanno
 
Carlo


----------



## winnie

Mi associo alle felicitazioni già fatte dagli altri foreros.

Buon Compleanno!


----------



## DDT

*Auguri vecchiona !!!*​
DDT


----------



## Juri

May I (commit me?)associate to the general best wishes for your 
anniversary.
Thanks for your kindness and help introducing me in WR, which permits me to refresh my very forgotten English.


----------



## emma1968

Tanti auguri alla persona che per prima mi ha insegnato il codice etico della rete.
BUON COMPLEANNO  JANA !!!!!!!
Finalmente posso gridare qualcosa   (-:    (-:
Emma


----------



## Whodunit

* Všechno nejlepší k tvým narozeninám. *​ 
*Leider*
*habe ich*
*es nun bis*
*heute nicht*
*geschafft, bes-*
*ser Tschechisch zu*
*sprechen als du Spanisch.*
*Mich freut es aber, dass dein*
*Spanisch so wunderbar ist und du*
*mich beim Lernen einer so ungeheuer*
* schweren **Sprache unterstützt. *​


----------



## Alfry

Tanti Auguri alla mia Jana preferita 

smack smack.


----------



## danalto

cherine said:
			
		

> *كل سنة وانتِ طيبة يا ينا الجميلة*
> 
> *أتمنى أن تكونى بخير حالى*
> *  وأن تقضى يومًا مليئًا بالبهجة والسعادة   *​


ecco, era appunto quello che stavo per scriverti io!


----------



## Ralf

Dein Nutzerprofil verrät mir, dass du heute "banned" bist. Da kannst du ja in Ruhe deinen Geburtstag feiern. Alles Gute, Jana, ... na dann, bis morgen .

Ralf


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Jana!*​


----------



## Vanda

Nossa eslava preferida, parabéns,​ 
muitas felicidades!​ 
Para o seu dia ​ 
especial:​ 

*http://www.leonensia.de/lieder.php?id=7*​ 
Deus lhe abençoe!​


----------



## Cath.S.

Joyeux anniversaire Jana, mes voeux les plus sincères ! 
(you don't want to hear me sing it!)


----------



## Tchesko

Je le gueule avec egueule :
Joyeux anniversaire Jana!
Všechno nejlepší, znovuzrozená moderátorko!


----------



## MrMagoo

Hallo Jana,

auch von mir die besten Glückwünsche zu Deinem Geburtstag!! 
Ich hoffe, Du hast einen wunderschönen Tag gehabt!!

_Montag, Dienstag, Mittwoch, das ist ganz egal -
Dein Geburtstag kommt im Jahr, doch nur einmal!
Darum woll'n wir feiern, bis die Schwarte kracht -
heute wird getanzt, gesungen und gelacht,
heute wird getanzt, gesungen und gelacht!

Wie schön, daß Du geboren bist, 
wir hätten Dich sonst sehr vermißt!
Wie schön, daß wir beisammen sind,
wir gratulieren Dir, Geburtstagskind!!_ 


Alles Liebe und Gute!!
-Jens


----------



## elroy

*ماذا أقول؟*

*في هذا اليوم علينا أن نأتيك بهدايا
محاولين أن نعبر عن تقديرنا لك

ولكنه من المستحيل أن نهديك أي شيء يعادل هديتك العظيمة لنا
أي وجودك بيننا ومساهماتك الثمينة والرائعة*

*عيد ميلاد سعيد*​


----------



## Alundra

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JANA!!!! 

Alundra.


----------



## amikama

*Happy birthday, Jana!*


----------



## Moogey

Yay! Happy Birthday Jana! Woohoo!


----------



## heidita

H e r z l i c h e n  G l ü c k w u n s c h liebe Jana.

Happy birthday, dear Jana.

Feliz cumpleaños, querida Jana.

Molti auguri, cara Jana.

Un abrazo muy fuerte


----------



## alc112

I'm late!!
I think I enjoyed to much being a mod yesterday making jokes that I forget to post mmy greetings here.
Happy birthday!!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Ooops!!! a little late  but*
*happy b-day!,  Jana*
*All the best *
*Tigger*​


----------



## danielfranco

Happy belated birthday!
Dan F


----------



## Fernando

Happy 18th birthday, Jana.


----------



## araceli

*!FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!*


----------



## Jana337

Many sincere thanks to all of you. 
  And to Fernando in particular. 

Jana​


----------

